

Ask HN: Are .io domain names a fad? - intropic

There are a large number of new companies that are using .io domain names. I understand that a large part of this is due to good availability of english words, but wonder if it is a fad similar to the days of .ly domains. Do we eventually end up back at convoluted .com domain names until the next "cool" TLD?
======
xoail
The way I see it, if your product is technical then .io is fine. But if you
eventually want to market to every tom dick and harry then you better get a
.com. Another strategy is to get a .io until you can afford a .com. Also, if
you can market your website to achieve a million users on .io domain, you can
raise enough money to buy the .com. My 2 cents.

------
Gertig
I think that .io domains are popular for a few reasons, they are geeky
"input/output" and they somewhat resemble a 10 (binary 2). Of course you
mentioned the availability aspect which is huge. I personally own two.io (not
sure what I'm going to do with that) so I may be biased :)

------
sixQuarks
I think companies should stick with .com domains. They are the gold standard.
That's just my opinion.

------
NatW
drop.io probably started the trend. They were technical finalists at south by
south west in 2007.

